# International Driving Permit



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Will I still need an IDP if my license gets converted into a UAE license? 

Or do you only need an IDP if you are hiring a car.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've found the use of an international drivers license to be fairly limited. Mainly, it gives you a multi-lingual translation of your license during the period when you are allowed to drive on your home-country license in a foreign country.

If you have a UAE driving licence and are planning on renting a car overseas, it might be useful to offer a translation for non-Arabic countries.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

when you arrive you will enter the country on a visit visa, you can hire a car and use your British License. Once you have a residency visa you will need to apply for a UAE license, you can also apply for a temporary UAE license prior to this. One you have your visa you are not allowed to use your British one. the rules relating to this change all the time, I would get an International License in the UK anyway as it may well come in handy.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> when you arrive you will enter the country on a visit visa, you can hire a car and use your British License. Once you have a residency visa you will need to apply for a UAE license, you can also apply for a temporary UAE license prior to this. One you have your visa you are not allowed to use your British one. the rules relating to this change all the time, I would get an International License in the UK anyway as it may well come in handy.


The rules changed last year so that to hire a car in the UAE you are supposed to have an IDP.

Marc (and anyone else), I advise you to get one anyway to avoid problems.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you need to take another driving test or can they just transfer my E.U license to an UAE one?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No problems if you have a full UK licence - you can just convert to a UAE one, once you have residency. 


Note that this is not the same for every nationality.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Do you have the full address of the vehicle / traffic dept in Deira?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

the traffic department is in Al Quoz, near Mall of the Emirates, why do you need it?


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Traffic dept - Deirah city center - ground floor . If you ask info desk thay will just show you the place..


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

So i can transfer my E.U license to UAE.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

oh right, Engineer is right there is small outlet in Deira City Centre, there is also one in the Co-op at Jumeirah. I thought that if you had an international license it was that - international and you didn't need to transfer anything?
how's the house hunting going?


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes you can convert it for only 6 months validity UAE licence or to International Driving Licence .
After residence visa : you can convert it for 10 years validity UAE licence.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah looks good at the moment, not really interested in international city - becasue of all the reviews, my sister landed yesterday and she is going to have a look for herself, but it may look like will will go for a 2 / 3 bed apartment in Marina, and share, she is viewing quite a few this week so fingers crossed.


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmm Geordie , you mixed up I guess.. House hunting ??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

desertengineer said:


> Mmmm Geordie , you mixed up I guess.. House hunting ??


Not really.

We have been speaking to Marc regarding housing on other threads.


----------

